# Rapid head growth as a baby but not autistic now..



## hayles503

Hi, I dont know if anyone here can help put my mind at rest? I have a 6 month old baby boy whose head grew rapidly from the 9th to 98th percentile from birth to 6 months, despite the rest of him being more on 9th/25th percentile. He is very smiley, does make eye contact and has started to babble, he doesnt interrct much with other babies - but does with adults and he is possibly a bit slow on physical development as he doesnt roll over yet (but can sit well with minimum support). I have read that rapid head growth in the first year is linked to autism and that as autism can be regressive the only symptoms as a baby might be slight motor development delay. Did anyone else have a baby with similar head growth who developed "normally" and who as a toddler does not have any autism signs? I cant get it out of my head that he may be at more risk of developing it.


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs:

I have no real answers for you, but I didn't want to R&R. I can say that Otter has a MAAAAAAASSSSSIVE head. But it didn't have "rapid growth" per say after the first couple of months. His head was 14.5 inches when born a week early and 17.5 in by 8 weeks. It has stayed off the charts on the large side, but has followed a normal looking curve (just a very high one). His pediatrician is always shocked by it. It's nearly 22 when last measured at 18 months... bigger now at 21 months. He also follows very high growth curves for weight and height, but his head is by far the biggest.

So far he hasn't shown any signs of autism (knock wood!)

I hope your little man is okay. Honestly, there probably isn't much you can do about it, other than watch closely for other early signs and get early intervention if he starts to show signs. 

:hugs:


----------



## sun

I wouldn't worry too much as he seems to be fine other than the head size. Rapid head growth may a trait seen in some babies/toddlers who eventually develop autism, but it doesn't mean your son has it - as babies can also have large heads/rapid growth and be totally fine. Also it doesn't sound as if your son is delayed at all - many babies don't roll over until much later than 13 weeks, and a 13-week old hardly interacts with other babies.

In the end though, there really isn't much you can do about it anyway except enjoy your LO!!! Autism can't be diagnosed until much much later and it is a whole series of signs that confirm the diagnosis. I wouldn't get caught up in the what-ifs as they will take away from the present moment! 
Your LO sounds like he is doing great and is a happy guy - that's what's important! xxx


----------



## hayles503

thank you for your reply, i know you're right about nothing much I can do apart from wait. It just seems like a horrible little cloud hovering over otherwise enjoying being with my baby. I guess I will have to try and forget about it for a while.


----------



## joeyjo

G went from below the 50th percentile to over the 91st fir head size in the first few weeks. He's about 9th for weight etc. He wears age 4-6 hats usually but can wear some of mine! No signs of autism. Head size is notoriously tricky to get accurate and also j think his was artificially small at first coz he was born with ventouse that pulled it out of shape.


----------



## tasha41

My LO's head was around 40th percentile at birth, but I can't remember exactly what, and grew to above the 97th percentile by 6 months, whereas her weight & height were both under the 25th until she was around 9 months old. It had to be noted and observed at every appointment, through to her most recent one.

She's a very outgoing, friendly child... walked on the early side of average, same with crawling, her speech is excellent... no worries here :)


----------



## nillawafers75

My son who is 8.5 months has also had rapid head circumference growth. He has only recently started babbling, but very rarely. I'm wondering if you have seen any specialists about this? We will be going to see a neurologist soon. Our pediatrician didn't seem concerned but she didn't even seem to be aware of the JAMA study. I'm just wondering if you've got any professional opinions on the matter. This has been agonizing for us.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Please, please, please don't worry about this. I know, easier said the done. :hugs: Nolan's head was probably in the 40-50 percentile up until 3 or 4 months when it shot out to 97+ percentile... which basically means off the chart (by a good 6 or 7 boxes). Poor guy wears a YOUTH baseball hat already at a year old. :haha: Nolan was sitting independently by 5.5 months but did not roll until maybe 6 or 6.5 months. He was a bum scooter, not a crawler but started that around 7.5 months and around 11.5 months he started walking. He is very precise with fine motor skills and super sociable, people comment on how smart his is! His language may be a bit slow, but just recently he is saying "dada" as an actual word and "hi." He did take awhile after his friends to babble.

Our pediatrician told us that they worry more over a small head than a large head. It is definitely something he keeps an eye on but is not too concerned because he is right on with milestones.


----------



## maxb

For those babies who have large heads and do not suffer from hydrocephalus or other identifiable conditions...

Was the child raised on formula or breast milk? Have vitamin D supplements been given to the infant?

There is a connection between expanded skull size (bossing) and vitamin D deficiency. Baby formula is normally fortified with vitamin D, but human breast milk is rather low in the vitamin. Large head size can be linked to Rickets, though no other symptoms are displaying (other than the enlarged head).

I can't post links, as I'm a new member, but search for Vitamin D article on merckmanuals website.

I would be curious to find out what your story is.

Our son was born with 37 cm head, which rapidly grew to 53 cm in 12 months. Now, at 31 months, his circumference is at 55.4 cm. He was exclusively breast fed during the first 6-7 months, and is a large baby (born and stayed in the 97 - 99th percentile). The head, though, is off the charts. He was not given vitamin D supplements, which I now regret not trying. Definitely would not hurt, and at the very least, would rule out the possibility of enlargement of the skull due to vit D deficiency, and perhaps even improved it.


----------



## AddieCaroline

hayles503 said:


> Hi, I dont know if anyone here can help put my mind at rest? I have a 6 month old baby boy whose head grew rapidly from the 9th to 98th percentile from birth to 6 months, despite the rest of him being more on 9th/25th percentile. He is very smiley, does make eye contact and has started to babble, he doesnt interrct much with other babies - but does with adults and he is possibly a bit slow on physical development as he doesnt roll over yet (but can sit well with minimum support). I have read that rapid head growth in the first year is linked to autism and that as autism can be regressive the only symptoms as a baby might be slight motor development delay. Did anyone else have a baby with similar head growth who developed "normally" and who as a toddler does not have any autism signs? I cant get it out of my head that he may be at more risk of developing it.

I realize this is a pretty old post, but I'm finding myself in this place right now. I have to admit that I'm very scared, and I'm looking for ANYONE who has had rapid head growth, but no autism. All the info I can find just shows that it's an indicator of autism. So, has anyone experienced growth from like 25% to 90% in the first 6 months?


----------



## Meltedchoc

AddieCaroline, I'm in the same boat - worrying and seeking answers! My baby girl is 6 months old and her head has grown from the 2nd centile to the 75th, while her body has gone from the 2nd to the 9th. She's developing beautifully, and I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing but still - can't help worrying. Have been referred to GP by HV, have appointment on Monday, and have been told to expect a referral to a paediatrician for a brain scan to check for abnormalities and excess fluid - all with the proviso that they don't think there's anything wrong but that it's better to check than to worry.


----------



## pinkheffalump

Hi Ladies, I realise you posted back in March but was wondering how your LO's got on?
I have an appointment with the paediatrician on Tuesday, the reason I'm scared is cos I was told by the hospital he had specifically requested an early morning appointment as he needs to be seen quickly and has over booked other patients.
My LO has crossed right from the 25th percentile to now offf the chart, about two boxes above the 99th. He is 6 months old next friday. he has had quite a flat head as he is a good sleeper, but it is slowly righting itself now, but I do wonder if this has anything to do with how big his head appears to be.... but I suppose it doesn't explain the rapid growth. 
Like you I can only find links to Autism. He is a very happy baby, started babbling at 10 weeks old, smiles and laughs is very sociable with people, studies everything, he sits really well with very minimum support. He can roll from front to back if he feels like it lol, but cannot roll back to front. He's not a fan of tummy time either. He absolutely LOVES being stood up, his legs are really strong now, and he can hold onto the sette and stand up all by himself (if I put him there mind!) I'm totally going out of my mind with worry that something is wrong.... as soon as he is in bed I cry loads, and I don't have a partner to support me which doesn't help as I just let my thoughts take over :cry:
Would so love to hear from you and what happened.


----------



## mrsthomas623

pinkheffalump said:


> Hi Ladies, I realise you posted back in March but was wondering how your LO's got on?
> I have an appointment with the paediatrician on Tuesday, the reason I'm scared is cos I was told by the hospital he had specifically requested an early morning appointment as he needs to be seen quickly and has over booked other patients.
> My LO has crossed right from the 25th percentile to now offf the chart, about two boxes above the 99th. He is 6 months old next friday. he has had quite a flat head as he is a good sleeper, but it is slowly righting itself now, but I do wonder if this has anything to do with how big his head appears to be.... but I suppose it doesn't explain the rapid growth.
> Like you I can only find links to Autism. He is a very happy baby, started babbling at 10 weeks old, smiles and laughs is very sociable with people, studies everything, he sits really well with very minimum support. He can roll from front to back if he feels like it lol, but cannot roll back to front. He's not a fan of tummy time either. He absolutely LOVES being stood up, his legs are really strong now, and he can hold onto the sette and stand up all by himself (if I put him there mind!) I'm totally going out of my mind with worry that something is wrong.... as soon as he is in bed I cry loads, and I don't have a partner to support me which doesn't help as I just let my thoughts take over :cry:
> Would so love to hear from you and what happened.

Please don't stress!!! Your LO is identical to DS1- his head has been off the chart since 3 months old. Never liked tummy time and was super quick with sitting and standing and walking :) he is now almost 2 and the sweetest most social boy in the world! I was sooo worried his first year I didn't enjoy him as much as I could have. Some kids just have big heads! :haha:


----------



## Clo

Try not to worry hun. At 12 months my lo's head is 5 boxes over the top line on the chart (his head measures 52) and his doctor is not worried at all as she said it is normal for babies to have a big head...mind you my lo is off the chart for length too, and is on 91st centile for weight. x


----------



## JASMAK

I have a child with autism, but nothing significant with her head size. If that is the only thing you have concerns about, then I think you are fine. Autism is much more than head size.


----------



## DazzleAsh

I was just wondering if you could update? My DS has had rapid head growth, as well, and I'm very worried! Thank you!


----------



## IluvBabyJules

I know this is old but I too am seeking answers right now. We are going through the same thing. My daughters head size jumped from 50%-95% from her 2 month visit to her 4 month visit. The doctor sent us to get a head ultrasound which came back completely normal. She said if her head keeps growing like this we will have to take her to a neurologist to see if there is an underlying issue. I have read all of the articles about the correlation with autism and it really scares me. Has kept me up nights and I found myself feeling depressed already. My daughter is developing beautifully, full of smiles and giggles, loves people. She rolls over, stands up on her feet beautifully when i hold her up, she reaches for her toys and holds them well, moves her head to follow you around the room, and hears soft sounds, "talks" to me all day long and squeals. She is so with it I have a hard time believing there is something wrong with her. When I look at her pictures you can see the obvious head growth, but she also has a flat head from sleeping on her back and I think that adds to it's wide appearance. I am praying that all will be well and hoping that I can just get back to enjoying her, even with this black cloud looming. But reading that some of your children with rapid head growth have turned out to be normal helps to put my mind at a little more ease. Now If I can just stop googling.....Any and all reasurrance is appreciated. I need it right now.


----------



## MelissaNT

This happened with my older son as well. He is now over 3 and definately not autistic. I will say that I was careful of "triggers" when he was a toddler even if the theory behind it is far fetched. I think that some kids, like mine, are pre dispositioned to be autistic and there are things that can be done to avoid the regression.


----------



## DesertChildAZ

Melissa - What were some of the triggers that you avoided? Have you seen any signs of autism in your child since you originally posted this? Any diagnosis?

Have any of the rest of you, whose infant experienced rapid head growth, since received a diagnosis of autism in your child?

My son is 32 months old. At 9 months, he was referred to a neurologist for a MRI due to the rapid growth of his head from the 5th (or 7th?) percentile to the 98th percentile in his first 9 months. He was born with a very small head that rapidly increased. I saw the study about the correlation between RHG and autism at that time so I have avoided potential "triggers". He's had most of his vaccinations but I have avoided MMR in case he is predisposed to autism and it may serve as a trigger. He has shown absolutely NO other signs of autism. He's interactive, social, non-regressive. On the contrary, he's developed well and more advanced than his 4 year old brother (who is fully vaccinated on the altered schedule, including MMR). My 32 month old walked sooner, spoke sooner, identifies letters, sings songs back to me quite clearly. VERY affectionate...makes eye contact. I'm curious if anyone else has made it this far in age (past 32 months) having experienced the RHG but without seeing any other signs of autism. Has your child received the MMR without being affected? Does anyone know of any studies that have been done on infants who experienced RHG showing the results of those receiving MMR vs. those that haven't? I really want to vaccinate him but I'm just too scared that it might be a trigger and then I've caused my child a lifetime of challenges.


----------



## sequeena

Wakefield who wrote the report linking mmr and autism has been discredited and struck off as a doctor in the UK. There is no link between the mmr and autism.


----------



## DesertChildAZ

Thank you, I realize that MMR does not CAUSE autism. I believe babies are born with autism. I have been reading studies relating to rapid head growth in infants and am one of those people who believe that certain events can serve as aggravating factors that might engage autism in children who might not otherwise shown symptoms. 

It won't let me post the link here but there is an article on the website of the Wisconsin Medical Society by Darold Treffert MD that discusses one such study. The page is titled "Head Size, Autism and (?) Savant Syndrome", you can probably google it.

As the study suggests: 

"...this rapid proliferation in head and brain size occurs early in post-natal life, either some time before or concurrent with the typical time that the behavioral symptoms in autistic youngsters emerge. According to the authors of the study this early brain change could represent aberrant compensatory responses to adverse prenatal conditions or deviant biological mechanisms that are first expressed in early postnatal life. Events and conditions, such as measles, mumps, and rubella vaccinations, childhood exposure to environmental toxins or pathogens, or unusual gastrointestinal or allergic reactions to food, that occur after the overgrowth are not logical plausible *causes.* Although some may argue that such later occurring events might be important as aggravating factors, the key questions remains  what triggers the abnormal brain overgrowth in the first months of life initially? 

In short, this data suggests autistic disorder has its onset early in life in all such persons, and later events, often reported as perhaps causal, seem unlikely as the basic cause of the disorder.

"...also important, by way of reassurance to all parents, not all children with extreme head circumference increases turn out to have autistic disorder as pointed out in this study. *Such increases do sometimes occur in some healthy developing infants (6%) who do not go on to develop autistic spectrum disorders.* The authors of the study put it this way: Although an abnormally large increase in head circumference cannot be viewed as a certain and unique marker of autism, it nonetheless does appear to be an important signal that an infant is as significantly heightened risk for the disorder. But, it needs to be remembered that at least 6% of healthy infants do not go on to develop autistic disorder."

So does that mean that since my child exhibited Rapid Head Growth in the early developing infant stage, that he has a 6% chance of NOT developing autism and a 94% chance of developing autism? If so, that's not very reassuring....

As I told my husband, if my 32 month old is part of the 6% of healthy developing infants that have this rapid head growth and do NOT develop autism, we're okay.but do we want to take the chance if he's part of the 94% who do develop autism? If he's part of the 94% and we INJECT him with MMR, which turns out to be an aggravating factor, and he develops autistic behaviors, do we really want to be responsible for exposing him to that aggravating factor and changing the course of his life and his mental well being forever?


----------



## Zephram

I went and found the article you were talking about and read it.

A few things: 

1) This article begins with the author stating "in my view" in the first sentence. This is an opinion piece, not a peer reviewed scientific study and therefore should not be used to make important medical decisions.

2) The first passage you have underlined concerning aggravating factors is speculation by the author, and thus has no place in a scientific article. 'Some' being who exactly? Where are the references to the peer reviewed scientific papers stating any such thing? I would not base any decision on giving MMR to your son on an opinion from one article.

3) As sequeena points out, the doctor who suggested MMR caused autism made that shizz up and has been discredited and struck off.

I also want to say that from what you've said, your son sounds like he's doing great. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have never ever heard of a link before this thread but yes my sons head was growing faster and out if proportion to his body when a baby/toddler x


----------

